# Toll deduction....



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

If you are itemizing....can you deduct non-compensated tolls that you incur while still logged in the app during dead miles....thx


----------



## bk102 (Nov 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

bk102 said:


> yes


Thx....I appreciate it


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

luckytown said:


> If you are itemizing....can you deduct non-compensated tolls that you incur while still logged in the app during dead miles....thx


Yes, but you don't have to be itemizing. It's a business deduction done on schedule C, not on schedule A where you itemize deductions.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Just make sure you have a toll statement from your local authority and a corresponding trip to go with it in the even of an audit.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Just make sure you have a toll statement from your local authority and a corresponding trip to go with it in the even of an audit.


 These tolls would be dead miles....there would be no corresponding trip......


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

luckytown said:


> These tolls would be dead miles....there would be no corresponding trip......


Wouldn't you be returning from a completed trip/drop off to a more lucrative area to wait for a ping? But really it sounds like a legitimate expense, just the same as dead miles.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

luckytown said:


> If you are itemizing....can you deduct non-compensated tolls that you incur while still logged in the app during dead miles....thx





UberTaxPro said:


> Yes, but you don't have to be itemizing. It's a business deduction done on schedule C, not on schedule A where you itemize deductions.





luckytown said:


> These tolls would be dead miles....there would be no corresponding trip......


How are you defining dead miles?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

luckytown said:


> These tolls would be dead miles....there would be no corresponding trip......


That's ok. If the Uber trip was within a reasonable amount of time from your return trip you could show just cause for paying the toll for your return trip. Just document time and trip id #.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

You still haven't defined your dead miles. Let me give you an example, based on a discussion on the radio the other day of what is allowable and what isn't.

1.You live in a rural area where Uber/Lyft is not available, you have to take a toll road/bridge to get to a working area, this is deductible, IF, it's not reimbursed.

2.You take a passenger home, and the ONLY route possible to return to your working area is a toll road, if not reimbursed, this is deductible, however, it is strongly advised that you have proof of this trip in the event of an IRS audit

3.You get a ride request, the only available route to get to the passenger is a toll road, if not reimbursed, this is deductible

4.You sign out at the end of the night, to get home, you must take the toll road to get home, see example 1., this is not deductible, as you are going home after completing work.

5. You are on your way home, you have your destination filters set for you home, you must take the toll road to get home, this may or may not be deductible, in the event of an audit, this would be at the discretion of the IRS agent handling the audit, it would be advised to have some type of proof that your actually did have your DF's set. A screenshot that you later print out would probably suffice.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> You still haven't defined your dead miles. Let me give you an example, based on a discussion on the radio the other day of what is allowable and what isn't.
> 
> 1.You live in a rural area where Uber/Lyft is not available, you have to take a toll road/bridge to get to a working area, this is deductible, IF, it's not reimbursed.
> 
> ...


Thx for the information...it is helpful. I was defining dead miles as those miles when you are logged in the app and you have no passenger in the car. You are driving waiting for a ping.

Here is another example. I work in NJ. There are times when we get a ride going th JFK airport which is located in NY. Uber lets us drop off in NY since it originated in NJ.....but we cannot pick up there so we need to deadhead back to NJ.....the tolls going to JKK are two toll brides which uber pays us back....but there is a toll going back that you cant avoid and is not covered in the fare...that is one example.....thx


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

luckytown said:


> Here is another example. I work in NJ. There are times when we get a ride going th JFK airport which is located in NY. Uber lets us drop off in NY since it originated in NJ.....but we cannot pick up there so we need to deadhead back to NJ.....the tolls going to JKK are two toll brides which uber pays us back....but there is a toll going back that you cant avoid and is not covered in the fare...that is one example.....thx


all of that is deductible.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

You guys know the IRS gives no ****s about your magic math if you didn't make much to begin with right?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> You guys know the IRS gives no &%[email protected]!*s about your magic math if you didn't make much to begin with right?


If you've ever been audited by the IRS, you know that they will crawl up every orifice, crack, crevice and leave no stone unturned in their quest for blood, this includes threatening people.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you've ever been audited by the IRS, you know that they will crawl up every orifice, crack, crevice and leave no stone unturned in their quest for blood, this includes threatening people.


The IRS are like sharks...

99.9999999% of the time you can't find them. That almost imperceptible %. They are out for blood, and your the target.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you've ever been audited by the IRS, you know that they will crawl up every orifice, crack, crevice and leave no stone unturned in their quest for blood, this includes threatening people.


not really
you find out how much they think you made, they have various ways to infer ur actual income via bank deposits, stock accts, employer reporting, assets, etc etc
you present paperwork proving what you really made
settle any differences
that's it.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> not really
> you find out how much they think you made, they have various ways to infer ur actual income via bank deposits, stock accts, employer reporting, assets, etc etc
> you present paperwork proving what you really made
> settle any differences
> that's it.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

My audit took 2 years, cost me $1,900 out of pocket (legal representation), 8 lost days of work and the IRS threatening to audit my employer, my wife's employer, and the owners of both companies (we both work for small businesses). My regular job I'm a regional truck driver, the IRS agent tried to rewrite the entire IRS code to disallow 3/4 of my meal/travel deduction. In the end, yes, the error was on my end, I accidently claimed a medical bill twice, resulting in $2,500 owed. I had to file an appeal, and prepare for tax court, 10 days before tax court the appeals office called to schedule a meeting with me. Finally, an IRS person with a brain. She and I spent 4 hours going over everything, she reinstated everything the original agent kicked out. It was during this review, that we found my error, and it was because I had entered the info using the original bill the hospital sent, then they sent me a second copy 5 months later, not realizing that it was a copy, I set it aside as an actual bill, and then lost it in the shuffle and never paid it. That's when we realized the error.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Your lawyer/accountant was incompetent & you lost $1900 because of that.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Your lawyer/accountant was incompetent & you lost $1900 because of that.


Well, he did write 5 letters, send/receive 7 faxes, called me 4 times, called the IRS 4 times and hired a courier to take a packet to the IRS. All this per the breakdown.


----------

